# From an x rep and now just a member, please sort it out!



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have been a member of the TT clan since 2004 and was then just a member of the TTOC. I then became a rep for a number of years and now I am back to just a member.
This request is maybe what a lot of us chaps are thinking...
This is a car club for a marque we all love and via the forum, be it through the TTF or the TTOC it enables us to get together and have a chat, pint, cruise etc.
Would the committee please stop falling out with each other over whatever it is as I have lost the plot as I am sure most of us have and get together again for now? 
This may include folks standing down as they may not agree with certain things/ each other, but we are not curing cancer here, it is a car club.
You may not agree with my comments. If you don't thats OK.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have been a member of the TT clan since 2004 and was then just a member of the TTOC. I then became a rep for a number of years and now I am back to just a member.
> This request is maybe what a lot of us chaps are thinking...
> This is a car club for a marque we all love and via the forum, be it through the TTF or the TTOC it enables us to get together and have a chat, pint, cruise etc.
> ...


Being a outsider (have been on this forum for almost 3 years) it just sounds to me that you want to enjoy the forum and its

togetherness in promoting everyones love of the TT/cars whether it be a cruise / talking about cars / or whatever.....

sounds like a plan to me....... but again I am just an outsider...... good luck


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That about sums it up. All together helping eachother to thaTT common purpose.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Totally with you Phil. To anyone outside if the world of TTs and TTOC the whole thing must seem ridiculous.

It needs a quick resolution and a reality check. Shame as having met nearly everyone involved in this pantomime, I think they are all great people. Just a shame it's come to this.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

yes over the last few months i've seen a number of key members of both the TTF and TTOC going silent or leaving.

These key members provided so much knowledge and technical know that made both the TTF & TTOC great.

Now i not am saying that the people who left don't have a great knowledge but its shame to see people leaving.

For me i question what the TTOC is adding vs being a member of the TTF now that the TTOC. Could i be just as happy being a member of the TTF - i think so.....


----------

